# UTF-8 and samba shares



## jdawg70 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there anyway to mount a samba share with utf8 support?

iocharset=utf8 isn't supported w/ smbfs, and cifs appears to not exist.

I'm running FreeBSD 7.0.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 9, 2009)

It's -L.

You have to give a complete locale such as en_GB.UTF-8. But that's really just necessary for fstab mounting during boot. Else it will be chosen from your current locale settings.


----------

